# Wax moth egg hatching times !



## 13ollox

anyone have any idea how long it will take for the lil wax worms to crawl from there eggs and become more feeder food for me ( when they get bigger )

Thanks

Neil


----------



## julian camilo

the eggs should take around 3 or 4 days to hatch into tiny larvae.


----------



## 13ollox

nice one

Thanks !!


----------



## 13ollox

It's Been blooming ages since these eggs have been laid now .. more like 5 days at least ! moths appeard from there pupated stage about a week and a bit ago and were gitting jiggy almost straight away ! ive got 500+ eggs , and about 7 moths left ( after feeding mantids ) , there kept at room temprature ! do you think something has gone wrong ? anyone ?


----------



## Jay

From the insects I have observed they generally develop faster when put near a heat source. Perhaps you can put a group of the eggs near a heat source 75-82˚F (24-28˚C) and see if they hatch any faster. Good Luck!

-Jay


----------



## 13ollox

you mean like an airing cupboard or somthing ?


----------



## infinity

if it's in an airing cupboard then don't worry... towels and stuff usually have a bit of moisture in them anyway... they should be fine. If in doubt, leave a glass of water in there but you shouldn't need it - it's where i stick my ooths to hatch and they seem fine


----------



## 13ollox

worth a try i guess .. wat if nothing happens still ?

thanks

Neil


----------



## Jay

> if it's in an airing cupboard then don't worry... towels and stuff usually have a bit of moisture in them anyway... they should be fine. If in doubt, leave a glass of water in there but you shouldn't need it - it's where i stick my ooths to hatch and they seem fine


From my experience with England, it is hard to get things to "dry out". Here in most of the U.S. we call biscuits (cookies) stale when they get dry. When I lived in England they would say biscuits (cookies) are stale when they get soft. Of course, I'm sure it depends on where you live.

Neil,

Just out of curiosity- did you see the waxmoths mating before they laid eggs? If so- I would just stick to what has been said so far. Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## 13ollox

the 1st day they come out of metamorphasis they were mating with each other. climbing on each others backs and abdomens joining ! i guess i'll just have to wait and see .. if not . i'll have to buy somemore wax worms and start again !

Thanks

Neil


----------



## 13ollox

UPDATE : still nothing  , i still got moths mating .. and still got nothing !


----------



## julian camilo

thats strange. do you have their food as a substrate? maybe they hatched and have already burrowed into the substrate to eat and whatnot? or if theres any cover (crumpled kitchen towel or tissue or whatever) they might be hiding. and when they hatch theyre very very small and hard to spot, especially if their hiding in white kitchen towel or have eaten their way into the food or something. maybe they escaped? this is all just speculation and its assuming theyve hatched too, cos i cant think why it would take so long.


----------



## 13ollox

i guess they might have started eatin the substrate already and have hatched .. but i guess i wont know till they get bigger !!! im gonna buy some more from livefoods anyway. maybe they had somthing done to there genetailia like being castrated or somthing lol

Thanks anyway .. ill keep you updated if i see anything !

Neil


----------



## 13ollox

Update 2 : I HAVE LIL WAXWORMS. about 5 days after my 1st moths emerge from my new batch of waxworms . however i didnt see em mate . and i didnt see any eggs laid . so are these the babies from my 1st batch from april . or this batch ?

Neil


----------

